# Forsa on ye olde worlde Xbox



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

I have an old Xbox and understand that Forsa motor racing game now has a few special cars, namely a SAAB 99 turbo which can be downloaded.

Can I run this game on my old Xbox? If I can then how easy is it to download the cars?

thanks


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

do you have










and










than the answer is no :lol:


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Yes to the console, no to the game.

I guess the answer is still 'No'

Oh well, I thought it might waste a few hours over the Christmas break


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Get the older Forza?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

pop down a local game shop and buy yourself a cheap pre owned xbox game to have a go on...


----------

